# is my fish pregnant?



## laulau (Jan 10, 2010)

just wanted to know/double check that my fish is pregnant. im pretty sure she is. i have moved her to a seperate tank now. if she is does anyone know how long it will be judging by her size before she has any babies?
Thank you  xx


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2010)

I only have experience with mouth brooders, but she looks quite pregnant as long as she isn't visibly sick and about to die from w.e else might cause that bulge.


----------



## laulau (Jan 10, 2010)

thanks for your reply.. and she definately is/was pregnant!!! she just had about 20 babies!!! looks like i got her in the tank just in time!


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2010)

Awe sweet!


----------



## chamfishlvr (Jan 22, 2010)

Thank gawsh you posted this! I have the same type of platy, and she looks fatter than usual, not as fat as yours is/was, but fat.

A reply would be appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## laulau (Jan 10, 2010)

Hi! Well, I could tell she was pregnant by the fact you can see a dark line around the back of her belly where it protrudes out. it arcs round where the babies are inside and straining. i would keep an eye on her and just notice the shape. i have another platy i thought was maybe pregnant too but he/she is just fat. the bellies are really rounded and especially round sideways from the underneath. when you look at it straight on you will also see its very round, almost like she has a rubber ring round her belly. i would guess if she is pregnant its very early. keep looking for the signs and post again if she looks more like mine did.


----------



## chamfishlvr (Jan 22, 2010)

thanks, i will! i've never really dealt with this kinda stuff, cause i've had platies for 3 years and never had a male even though i get random fish from the reptile-fish shop i buy them at. I'll keep a close eye on her and post if anything happens.

Thanks a bunch,
chamfishlvr
Eliza


----------



## chamfishlvr (Jan 22, 2010)

check the thread I posted
http://www.fishforums.com/forum/breeding-freshwater-fish/27121-tne-lone-platy-fry.html#post238769

yay baby!


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

How do you know when to move the platy once the gravid spot shows? I've got one pregnant one with 3 angelfish, who eat like monsters. They're bound to eat the fry in no time if I don't move her but when should I?


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

move her as soon as possible..place her in a tanks with lots of floating plands so the fry will have some protection.


----------



## chamfishlvr (Jan 22, 2010)

^ yup. That's what you should do. Put her in the trap/tank now if you see the gravid spot, she has 2-3 weeks tops left before she drops. and make sure theres a bare bottom and floating plants if you use a seperate tank.


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

Well.. I moved her into a tank with a few decors so I guess now all I do is wait.


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

her gravid spot either disappeared or is darker that i can't really see it. what's that mean?


----------



## chamfishlvr (Jan 22, 2010)

either she's given birth or she's aborted the fry....

is there the same amount of lighting in the tank? move the plants/decor around to see if any fry pop out from their hiding spot. If she's the same size, it's something to do with the lighting. can you post a picture? What type of platy is she? (sunset, tuxedo, wagtail, etc.)


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2010)

if she aborted the fry u'd be bound to find dead fry around the tank. its most likely that fry are hiding or were eaten by the mother.

yupp upload a pic.....


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

I put a pic in my profile


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2010)

she doesnt look prego anymore to me....maybe in 6 more weeks. its possible she had a few fry and did wind up eating them up.


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

I put her back in the 20 gallon. Darn.. I was kind of looking forward to some fry


----------



## chamfishlvr (Jan 22, 2010)

it's cool... I know how you feel. she should have more babies in a couple of weeks, 5 at the most. I'm waiting for one of my platies to have more babies, and I've seen my other female being chased by my male.... AAAAAAH

PS you have a very pretty female there.... she'll have pretty babies!


----------



## chamfishlvr (Jan 22, 2010)

oh yeah, laulau, that line around the belly isn't babies, it's poop/intestines. It disappears and reappears on my fish, and when it's there they have a string of poop coming out of their butt. It could be different for your fish, since every fish is different.


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

As soon as I put her back in the 20 gallon, the male came straight back to her and checked her out and everything. It made me laugh a bit. They're back to their flirty selves again. I think I may have a pair of angels too :]


----------



## chamfishlvr (Jan 22, 2010)

Awesome! I've always wanted a pair of angels, my dad does too, but I don't have a very large tank... lol hopefully you get some fry! they're so much fun to raise!


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

Thanks 
as soon as i put her back in the 20 gallon, the male immediately came back and they were back to their flirty selves again. I may have a pair of angels too. They're becoming quite aggressive. Sign of pregnancy??


----------

